# Ideas to hide/incorporate an unsightly bilco door in landscaping



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Post a pic of that area and you will get lots of feedback from a lot of good people in here.

Without pics, we don't know what the elevations are, the lay of the land, features to design around, etc.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bilco (Mar 30, 2011)

If you don't like the look of a traditional steel basement door, check out Bilco's new Ultra Series door http://www.bilco.com/foundations/store/scresults.asp?nav=9*117. The door is made from high-density polyethylene, so it never needs painting or maintenance. Best of all, the door features the look and architectural design of a wooden door including a wood grain finish and arched panel design.


----------

